
Russian Officials Seek to Ban JW.ORG - ryattalex
http://www.jw.org/en/news/by-region/europe/russia/attempt-to-ban-website/
======
thepumpkin1979
For no reason? There must be something behind this story.

~~~
ryattalex
This seems to suggest why:
[http://www.europarl.europa.eu/meetdocs/2009_2014/documents/d...](http://www.europarl.europa.eu/meetdocs/2009_2014/documents/d-ru/dv/dru_20140109_09_/DRU_20140109_09_EN.pdf)

~~~
thepumpkin1979
The end is near.

